# Poodle Sweaters!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a confession to make! I want to buy Millie a sweater for the winter! 

In my defense...it does get quite cold here in the midwest and considering Millie will be going through coat change mid winter, it does make SOME sense to have a something to warm her up!  I never thought I would be the type to put clothing on a dog, but after seeing flyingduster's pictures from her poodle party in the snow, I want to get a leopard print fleece sweater! I already asked flyingduster where the owner of the poodle got the leopard print sweater - but apparently they made it themselves.

SO does anyone know where I could buy a leopard print (or other cute pattern) sweater for my brownie spoo, Millie?

Thanks!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine have knitted sweaters for very cold, wet days - they are wool, so are warm even when wet. A friend knitted them fo me from a pattern available free on the internet.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm no help on sweaters- but all my guys have blankets. I own a tack store- so my guys are all decked out in 'dog clothing' that comes from horse blanket companies. 

So cute- functional and CHEAP compared to the 'dog store ones" 








millie would look smashing in a leopard print one.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

neVar said:


> So cute- functional and CHEAP compared to the 'dog store ones"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want some of these! 

TheGrey has one winter coat - that is quite girly - and most greyhound coats are like this anyway.

Admittedly, I have a coat for my pood man. Yes, he is fuzzy, yes that protects him somewhat, but he shivers anyway. So he has adorable coats. So does TQ. They both also have winter pj's. I live in an old drafty house, so they need them! 

I say, if you feel that Millie needs one, get her a coat! You're her caregiver and she trusts you to keep her nice and safe... warmth included  (I mean... that's what I'd tell A if I was told "no coats"!)


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I make all of my herd's winter stuff myself. i found patterns all over the place, including at fabric stores.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sounds like creating my own sweater is the way to go! Now I just need to learn how to sew......


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

There are lots of knit and crochet patterns out there, too.

NeVar, did you make those horse-blanket coats, or is that something you bought?

Petedge.com has some very cute sweaters, too. You need to buy a certain amount all at once to not get charged a "small order" extra fee, but I never seem to have a problem hitting that amount. ;-)


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes NeVar...do tell about your coats.

I put clothes on my girls in the winter, it gets really cold here. They have wool and fleece and down filled jackets. I used to laugh at people like me, but seriously, they need it! They have boots for the salt too, they really lay it in the city. I don't know if I would 'dress up' a standard though. 

Nevertheless, poodles do not sport a double coat like Shepherds and Huskies...you can go with that as a rational excuse!

ANNDDDD....all those burs and snow balls on their fluffy hair!!!

Check these out:
Dog Coats ? poodleit

-

Chilly Dog Sweaters, Handmade Wool Dog Sweaters and Unique Pet Products


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

That dash up there, is another link. I dunno why it appeared that way. My two normally wear the fleece jacket, very nicely made. Sporty and not too shi shi. They definitely have sizes for the bigger dogs.

How cool do these labs look, not sissy at all. -


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Teffy said:


> Yes NeVar...do tell about your coats.
> 
> I put clothes on my girls in the winter, it gets really cold here. They have wool and fleece and down filled jackets. I used to laugh at people like me, but seriously, they need it! They have boots for the salt too, they really lay it in the city. I don't know if I would 'dress up' a standard though.
> 
> ...


Haha!!! Those poodleit coats are awesome! It doesn't get quite cold enough for those here, but they are pretty cool!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I make them......they are so easy. I put fleece on the outside, flannel on the inside and flat organic cotten quilt batting in the center. You could actually buy leopard print (even silky) for the outside just as long as you put something that is not slippery on the bottom (flannel) This is one I am making right now (I either used a McCalls or Simplicity pattern).


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

can't really see it!

I made little Christmas jackets with fluffy white trimming similar to yours but I don't have a sewing machine so, sewing in the velcro was not so successful. They've fallen apart already. Yours look so professional!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Sorry it was so small*

Here it is again so you can actually see it.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

NICE!!!! Me likey!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I dont think this would look right on a brown poodle but the IDEA is cute. I'm gonna do it on Maddison this winter. THAT is one of those fake MODEL dogs that groomers style for competitions. That one was a little Russian style poodle done by my friend Justine who also did the Pittsburgh Steelers Poodle


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has a fidofleece that i Love!! He has had it for a long time, and it holds up really well! I use it alot in the fall before we turn the heat on. At night in the basement it can get cold, so i put it on him then. Also, if it is cold out and he is going to be in the off car alot (either tracking or errands). I like that it covers his belly too as that is where alot of heat is lost. 

You can find them Lots of places!! Sitstay.com is having a sale right now.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

We hike a lot, and it can be quite cold for a wet poodle without much body fat, so Vasco has both an unlined raincoat and a fleece-lined one. If we get snow like we did last year, I may have to get him booties; he really suffered with snowballs.

Last year he had a Danish Design coat but outgrew it. This year we are going for Hurrta.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Here it is again so you can actually see it.


OJP's mom, that is super cute!! 

Millie, motleymutt.com had some cozy fleece leopard print vests that were cute


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Chocolate Millie, if you buy this pattern and some leopard fleece I will be happy to make it for you.McCalls PATTERN 4686 DOG Clothes & Accessories NEW - eBay (item 110574577481 end time Oct-15-10 14:10:31 PDT)


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Did you see this site?
Dog Clothes Fleece Dog Vest in Leopard Winter Dog Sweater


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i don't see anything wrong with getting a sweater for millie. jessie has a plaid winter coat and a pink raincoat. she also has a yankee and jet jersey, a great summer sun hat, a beautiful black velvet dress (she wore for a fashion show fund raiser that she came in 2nd place), and a halloween costume that she walks our neighborhood in and was in more people pics with than anyone that day - friends and strangers alike!!

so go for the sweater, a sweet cuddly sweater for millie. why not... ??


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a jacket for the girls when they were puppies. I got it at Walmart. We're in a snow belt and I was afraid they'd get too cold on our walks to and from school. I also crocheted a sweater for Sport last winter because he go so cold after he got sick. 

I got Jenny to model it but its a bit baggy on her since Sport was such a big boy. Betty Jo is wearing the one I bought at Walmart.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

.....


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

There are days and then there are days. Sorry I thought I had it the second time it showed it uploaded but it lied. I am trying again. Finally success!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Trillium,

That is so cute, what a nice job you did. Do you have the pattern in small?


----------

